# Ceramic Tile Advice



## Nihlus (Jul 15, 2009)

I was wondering if anyof you that have used ceramic tile for bearded dragons stick the tiles down and if so what with

Thanks
Nihlus


----------



## becky_johnny (Jul 13, 2009)

My boyfriend looked up advice before we got our beardeed dragon. Put newspaper down and the tiles on top, don't worry about sticking them down because if they're loose you can remove them for cleaning.

I think ours are mineral tile, but from what I've read a rough tile like slate is definately the best bet. Also watch for gaps on the outside of the tiles - makes it harder to feed in my opinion, because when we put crickets in the viv they go straight for the gaps in the tiles and our reptile can't find them.


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

Just tiled my new viv, Used no more nails to stick them down and then going to grout the gaps, Sealent will be used to seal between the edges and the epic fake rock build :lol2: Its goig to be so much better because the roaches and crikets will have no where to hide!!

Alister


----------



## becky_johnny (Jul 13, 2009)

Filling in the gaps sounds good. I would use sand, but I don't want to risk our baby beardie eating it and getting impacted.


----------



## gledhillhx2 (May 23, 2009)

that a good idear neva thought of tileing in size of viv easy to clean, a wont cost am much in the long run :lol2:


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

stuck the tiles down in mine with normal tile adhesive grouted in between, then painted the white grout with fake sandstone paint, then sealed that with clear laquor.


----------



## Nihlus (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice never expected this much response.

So the best idea is to use no more nails and grout the gaps. Does the grout need to be sealed?


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Noob question but can someone post or link me to tiles to use myself for viv I'm building for my BD?


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

I just put down some paper then some mounting card then just rested the tiles on top.

I used aquarium sealant to go arround the edges and in between the tiles.

Then I put in a fake rock build and my walk through for that is here


----------



## Labtechlesley (Apr 21, 2008)

I just fitted the tiles together as close as I could but didn't stick them down so, if necessary, I could prise out any that needed extra cleaning.


----------



## Nihlus (Jul 15, 2009)

Do you think it would be better to get the tiles cut to size then just lay them in place then?


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Nihlus said:


> Do you think it would be better to get the tiles cut to size then just lay them in place then?


 
Thats what I did but used the aquarium sealant. That way they are easy to move if i need to later (just cut the sealant away).


----------



## nid_queen (Mar 4, 2009)

out of curiousity how do vinal titles work with a heat matt? is it advised to use it as an under floor heating system or will i have to put some thing inbetween the heat mat and tiles?


----------



## gecks (Jun 23, 2009)

*tiles*



Labtechlesley said:


> I just fitted the tiles together as close as I could but didn't stick them down so, if necessary, I could prise out any that needed extra cleaning.


 hi guys, just reading your post, ive got geckos on tiles but we didnt stick them down because the heat mat are under them, that way if the heat mat became faulty we can sort the problems with less fuss,and they can be removed for ease of cleaning, ours are a tight fit too and didnt need gaps filling in, i was worried that the gecks would get toes stuck at first but they seem to know where the cracks are and step over them, i was wondering if i should tile my water dragons viv too? at the moment he is on bark any ideas anyone?


----------



## gecks (Jun 23, 2009)

*tiles*



nid_queen said:


> out of curiousity how do vinal titles work with a heat matt? is it advised to use it as an under floor heating system or will i have to put some thing inbetween the heat mat and tiles?


 i wouldnt recommend vinal tiles get some ceramic ones cut them to size,they go staight on top of the heat mat, they work realy well, just remember to buy some with a bit of a rough feel to them or you will find your geckos sliding all over the place, hope this helps?


----------

